# bermuda/zoysia lawn



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@testwerke man that's looking nice. Rough up that dirt in the bare area and keep it fertilized and it will fill in. Don't spray pre em on that area. Scalp the lawn down low in the spring and get ready to enjoy Bermuda. You can spray nasty weeds with glyphosate in the spring and by mid summer you won't be able to tell where you sprayed. But be ready to mow. Like I tell my wife "I'd rather have a green lawn in the summer when we can enjoy it than a green lawn in January when it's dark at 530." I actually find an evenly mowed dormant Bermuda lawn to be absolutely beautiful against the backdrop of Christmas lights.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

@testwerke 
Leveling can but tough but is very rewarding! The lawn is looking tons better!


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

A


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Great improvement. I bet painting the mailbox a lighter color will make the grass pop even more.


----------

